# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Συνταγές >  Γλυκιές Συνταγές

## gym

Αντιστοιχα με το ''αλμυρο'' τοπικ,ξεκινα και το γλυκο μας τοπικ.

Πολλες φορες νιωθουμε την αναγκη να φαμε κατι γλυκο οπως μια σοκολατα,μια γκοφρετα η οτιδηποτε θεωρειται ''απαγορευμενο'' ειδικα τις δυσκολες μερες του μηνα.

Υπαρχουν ομως λυσεις για να ξεγελασετε την γευση σας με κατι εξισου γλυκο αλλα και υγειινο.

Εδω λοιπον θα ποσταρουμε τα κολπα μας για να ξεφευγουμε απο τα συνηθισμενα κλασσικα γευματα χωρις τυψεις .

Καλο θα ηταν και εδω να εχουμε φωτο αλλα και αναγραφη συστατικων,δοσολογιες κτλ.

Και εδω θα επανελθω με δημιουργημα μου! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

[QUOTE=Mpozos;636624]Δεν θα δώσω συνταγή αλλα θα σας πω τι κάνω εγώ οταν έρχομαι σ' αυτή τι θέση.. απλό εκεί που λιγουρεύομαι τις σοκολάτες τις κρέπες και τα παγωτά παίρνω ένα βάζω  μέλι τρώω ώσπου να με λιγώσει και ύστερα η επιθυμία για γλυκό φεύγει. *επίσης μπορείτε να φάτε 4-5 μπανάνες προτιμότερο ειναι να πάρετε 500 θερμίδες απο μπανάνες παρα 500 απο μία σοκολάτα*.[QUOTE]


απο την αποψη οτι ?

----------


## Mpozos

[QUOTE=gym;636625][QUOTE=Mpozos;636624]Δεν θα δώσω συνταγή αλλα θα σας πω τι κάνω εγώ οταν έρχομαι σ' αυτή τι θέση.. απλό εκεί που λιγουρεύομαι τις σοκολάτες τις κρέπες και τα παγωτά παίρνω ένα βάζω  μέλι τρώω ώσπου να με λιγώσει και ύστερα η επιθυμία για γλυκό φεύγει. *επίσης μπορείτε να φάτε 4-5 μπανάνες προτιμότερο ειναι να πάρετε 500 θερμίδες απο μπανάνες παρα 500 απο μία σοκολάτα*.


> απο την αποψη οτι ?


Απο την άποψη οτι θα σε λιγώσουν σίγουρα οι μπανάνες και υστερα δεν θα έχεις την επιθυμία για γλυκο.


Έσβησα το προηγούμενο  μήνυμα διότι πρόσεξα οτι ανοίχτηκε στην ενότητα female fitness earth και πιστεψα οτι θα ήταν ακυρο να σχολιάσω εγώ σαν Αρσενικό φύλο.

----------


## gym

[QUOTE=Mpozos;636627][QUOTE=gym;636625]


> Δεν θα δώσω συνταγή αλλα θα σας πω τι κάνω εγώ οταν έρχομαι σ' αυτή τι θέση.. απλό εκεί που λιγουρεύομαι τις σοκολάτες τις κρέπες και τα παγωτά παίρνω ένα βάζω  μέλι τρώω ώσπου να με λιγώσει και ύστερα η επιθυμία για γλυκό φεύγει. *επίσης μπορείτε να φάτε 4-5 μπανάνες προτιμότερο ειναι να πάρετε 500 θερμίδες απο μπανάνες παρα 500 απο μία σοκολάτα*.
> 
> Απο την άποψη οτι θα σε λιγώσουν σίγουρα οι μπανάνες και υστερα δεν θα έχεις την επιθυμία για γλυκο.
> 
> 
> Έσβησα το προηγούμενο  μήνυμα διότι πρόσεξα οτι ανοίχτηκε στην ενότητα female fitness earth και πιστεψα οτι θα ήταν ακυρο να σχολιάσω εγώ σαν Αρσενικό φύλο.


οχι καμια σχεση...το οτι ειναι γυναικεια ενοτητα δεν σημαινει οτι δεν μπορουν και οι αντρες να σχολιαζουν....
μονο στο Female Gym Tips δεν επιτρεπεται να σχολιαζουν αντρες...

οσο για τις μπανανες,σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερα επιλογη απο την αποψη οτι ειναι πιο υγειινη και οτιπροτιμας να φας 500 θερμιδες απο κατι υγειινο κ οχι σαβουρε...η αποψη ομως οτι τις 500 θα τις παρεις οπως και να χει,ισχυει...οποτε εκει επιλεγεις το τι θες...

αλλα ας μην το ξεχυλωσουμε αυτο το ζητημα εδω... :08. Toast: εδω θα ποσταρουμε συνταγουλες γλυκεεεες.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Nastya

:03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  Τελεια ιδεα

----------


## gym

> Τελεια ιδεα


Σε θελω παρουσααα εσενα κυρια μου!!!!!!! :05. Weights:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

Ας κάνουμε την αρχή λοιπόν! 
Το πρωινό μου σήμερα μέτα απο την πρωινή αερόβιο... Περισσότερο με cheat meal μοιάζει στη γεύση παρά με οτιδήποτε αλλο! 

Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν, 150 μλ ασπράδια, 4 κ.σ. βρώμη, 1 κ.σ. λιναρόσπορο, 1/2 μπανάνα, 1 1/2 scoop whey της επιλογής σας, τα χτυπάμε καλα στο μούλτι και μετά στο τηγάνι το οποίο έχουμε λαδώσει ελαφρά με μια χαρτοπετσέτα και ψήνουμε σε μέτρια φωτιά.

Η γαρνιτούρα που επελέγει σήμερα είναι σιρόπι σοκολάτας χωρίς ζάχαρη!! :08. Turtle:

----------


## primordial

Εεεεεεεεεεε.... εντάξει τώρα, τι να πούμε, έχεις καταντήσει αηδία πλέον ... :08. Spank:  :08. Spank: 
( :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up: )....
ερώτηση, το σιροπάκι είναι με φρουκτόζη ή γλυκαντικά? Έχω δεί κάποια αντίστοιχα χωρίς ζάχαρη, αλλά με φρουκτόζη.

Job well done... :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Θεμιστοκλης

> Εεεεεεεεεεε.... εντάξει τώρα, τι να πούμε, έχεις καταντήσει αηδία πλέον ...
> ()....
> ερώτηση, το σιροπάκι είναι με φρουκτόζη ή γλυκαντικά? Έχω δεί κάποια αντίστοιχα χωρίς ζάχαρη, αλλά με φρουκτόζη.
> 
> Job well done...


Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχα! Δεν φταιω εγω, ψαχνω τροπους να ξεγελαω τον εαυτο μου οταν εχω αναγκη απο γλυκα!!
Το σιροπι ειναι  με γλυκαντικα απ οτι ειδα... Να σου πω την αληθεια προτιμω το μελι πολυ περισσοτερο...

----------


## gym

Θεμιστοκλης ωραιος ρε...εγραψες και απο εμφανιση μπομπα!


Εννοειται και οι αντρες μπορειτε να συμμετεχετε στα γυναικεια τοπικ!ΜΟΝΟ στο Female Gym Tips γραφουν γυναικες! :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## gym

Eνας καλος τροπος να σας φυγει η λιγουρα για γλυκο ειναι να φτιαξετε την βρωμη σας με την πρωτεινη σε στυλ κρεμουλας και αν θελετε να βαλετε και καποιο φρουτο μεσα...

1 σκουπ πρωτεινης βανιλια μυο

βρωμη αλεσμενη για να παρει κρεμωδη υφη

κανελα σχεδον 1/3 κ.γλυκου για να μην πικρισει

μελι αν θελετε μισο κ.γλυκου

1 μηλο η μπανανα

Τροπος παρασκευης

Σε ενα μικρο μπωλακι βαζουμε τα υλικα εκτος απο το μελι(αν θελετε τα φρουτα να μαλακωσουν τα ριχνετε και αυτα αλλιως στο τελος μαζι με το μελι) και ανακε=ατευουμε να γινει ενα μειγμα.

Επειτα η βαζετε λιγο νερο κ ,μετα στα μικροκυματα για ενα λεπτακι αλλα το κοιτατε η απλα ριχνετε καυτο νερο σιγα σιγα μεσα περιπου μισο ποτηρι  για να γινει ενα μειγμα.Ανακατευετε συνεχως και το φτανετε σε οσο κρεμωδη υφη θελετε εσεις.

Βαζετε μελι(η και το φρουτο) και ετοιμο.

----------


## Stella

Αυτο που εβαλε η Ελενη είναι πολύ σουπερ! :03. Thumb up: 
Εγω το φτιαχνω με 250ml νερό, 30-40γρ βρωμη, 1 σκουπ γουει.
Σε κατσαρολακι και βρασιμο όλα μαζι ή μικροκύματα που λεει και η Ελενη!
Φοβερη κρεμουλα σε ότι γευση γουσταρουμε αναλογα με τη γευση της πρωτείνης.

Ξεκινησα να το φτιαχνω ετσι, με μια πρωτεινη που είχα με φρουτενια γευση που δεν πινονταν με τιποτα. Αλλα σε κρεμουλα ήταν σουπερ!!! :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

Mια ακομη ευκολη και γλυκια συνταγη ειναι :


Συστατικα για 4 μπωλακια
 2 κουπες απο γιαουρτι στραγγιστο αν θελετε για πιο κρεμωδη υφη
1 1/2 κουπα μουρα(ο,τι σας αρεσει πιο πολυ)
1 1/2 κουπα φρεσκα η κατεψυγμενα κομματια ανανα(αν θελετε φρεσκα ,να ειναι κρυα)






Προετοιμασια
Χωριστε και απλωστε το γιαουρτι σε 4 μπωλακια-ποτηρακια
 Απο πανω βαλτε απο μια στρωση απο τα φρουτα σας
Τοποθετηστε για λιγα λεπτα στην καταψυξη η περισσοτερο στο ψυγειο ωστε να ομογενοποιηθουν τα υλικα και ειναι ετοιμο...

Αν θελετε να το κανετε πιο crispy ,μπορειτε κατω στην βαση να βαλετε μια στρωση απο τριμμενο μπισκοτο αλλα χωρις βουτυρα κτλ...αν θελετε  τριψτε το μπισκοτο και βαλτε λιγο νερο για να γινει μια μαζα...
αν δεν σας πετυχει να γινει μια μαζα απλα μετα θα το ανακατεψετε και θα το φατε  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green: 



Παιξτε με τις επιλογες των φρουτων που σας αρεσουν και κατα προτιμηση εποχιακα.

----------


## PEGY

Μόλις βγήκαν απ τον φούρνο, η συνταγή είναι τρομαχτικά απλή , ο χρόνος προετοιμασίας-ψησίματος λίγος κ το αποτέλεσμα πεντανόστιμο.
Είναι οι γνωστές μπάρες που χρυσοπληρώνουμε στα σουπερ μαρκετ, με τη διαφορά πως αυτοί κοστίζουν πολύ λιγότερο κ δεν είναι τίγκα στη ζαχαρη-πρόσθετα-σιρόπι γλυκόζης κ αλλα δυσανάγνωστα υλικά.
Η συνταγή είναι απ τον Παρλιάρο με κάποιες τροποποιήσεις.Δυστυχώς δεν εβγαλα φωτογραφίες, γιατί δεν ξέρω πως να τις ανεβάζω  :01. Mr. Green: 

*ΥΛΙΚΑ:*
150 γρ βούτυρο
70γρ μαύρη ζάχαρη είτε την υγρή είτε την κανονική του καφέ
50 γρ μέλι
350 γρ βρώμη
50 γρ ξηροί καρποί (εγώ έβαλα ψιλοκομμένα ωμά αμύγδαλα)
2 μπανάνες λιωμένες με το πιρούνι
μισό κ.γ. κανέλα
μισό κ.γ. μπέικιν
εγώ έβαλα κ 24 γρ μαύρες σταφίδες γιατί ήθελα να τις ξεφορτωθώ
ταψί 20 επί 10

*ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ :*
Σε μπολ έχω ανακατέψει τη βρώμη τους ξηρούς καρπούς, το μπέικιν την κανέλα κ τις σταφίδες
Σε κατσαρολάκι σε χαμηλή θερμοκρασία λιώνω το βούτυρο τη ζάχαρη κ το μέλι.
Μόλις λιώσουν, αποσύρω από τη φωτιά κ αρχίζω να ρίχνω σιγά σιγά απο το πρώτο μείγμα κ ανακατεύω με ένα κουτάλι να βραχούν τα υλικά.
Αν έχει μείνει μείγμα βρώμης κ βλέπω πως η ζύμη έχει γίνει σκληρή, τότε ρίχνω τις μπανάνες ανακατεύω κ μόλις ενσωματωθούν κ αυτές κ 
δώσουν λίγο υγρασία στη ζύμη ρίχνω κ το υπόλοιπο μείγμα βρώμης.
Στρώνω τη ζύμη σε ταψί που έχω περάσει τα τοιχώματα με λίγο βούτυρο κ αλεύρι(για να μην κολλήσει) κ την ανοίγω ωστε σε όλο το ταψι η 
ζύμη να έχει ομοιόμορφο πάχος περ. 2εκ.
Ψήνω στους 180 για περ. 20¨
Εγώ στην ουσία μόλις είδα να σκληραίνει η ζύμη προσκεκτικά την έβγαλα απ το ταψί κ την άφησα στη σχάρα του φούρνου να συνεχίσει το ψήσιμο.

*ΘΕΡΜΙΔΕΣ :*
Όλη η ζύμη έχει 3060 θερμίδες. Βγαίνουν περίπου 20 κομμάτια οπότε η κάθε ράβδος έχει 153 θερμίδες.
Έχει πρωτείνη από τη βρώμη κ τα αμύγδαλα, λίπος απ το βούτυρο κ τα αμύγδαλα, φυτικές ίνες, υδατάνθρακα απ την μπανάνα κ το μέλι είναι δλδ ολοκληρωμένο σνάκ κ παμφθηνο!

----------


## just chris

δε θελω να το παιξω οτι προσεχω μεχρι κ την τελευταια θερμιδα(δεν ισχυει) αλλα το βουτυρο κ η ζαχαρη με χαλανε πολυ σαν υλικα
μεσα σε συνταγη τυπου υγιεινη

----------


## PEGY

> δε θελω να το παιξω οτι προσεχω μεχρι κ την τελευταια θερμιδα(δεν ισχυει) αλλα το βουτυρο κ η ζαχαρη με χαλανε πολυ σαν υλικα
> μεσα σε συνταγη τυπου υγιεινη


Εξαρτάται απ το τι διατροφή κάνεις. Αν κάνεις αυστηρή ΒΒ ή είσαι σε γράμμωση οι ράβδοι αυτοί θα ήταν σίγουρο τσιτ!

Αν είσαι λίγο πιο χαλαρός, δλδ ναι μεν τρέφεσαι υγιεινά αλλά δεν τρελαίνεσαι κιόλας ή αν ούτως η άλλως έχεις σαν σνακ
μπισκότα τύπου digestive ή μπάρες τύπου fitness ή άλλες μπάρες πρωτείνης που έχουν χίλια δυο καλούδια μέσα κ ποιός ξέρει
πως τις έχουν φτιάξει κ τι έχουν βάλει μέσα, σίγουρα οι ραβδοι αυτοί είναι απείρως καλύτεροι.

Η ζάχαρη είναι ελάχιστη κ το φυτικό βούτυρο ανα ράβδο είναι τόσο που δεν νομίζω να σε βλάψει ανεπανόρθωτα.

Ο όρος ΅υγιεινό΅ είναι σχετικός, δεν είπα οτι η συνταγή είναι υγιεινή σίγουρα όμως πιστεύω οτι είναι πιο υγιεινή από τις παραπάνω παραλαγές του εμπορίου όπως ανέφερα στο αρχικό ποστ  :01. Wink:

----------


## Miss Fit

Μμμμμμ Παρλιάρος οτι φτιάχνει βγαινει πολυ καλο!!! Μπράβο Πέγκυ θα τις δοκιμάσω σιγουρα κάποια στιγμή  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## PEGY

> Μμμμμμ Παρλιάρος οτι φτιάχνει βγαινει πολυ καλο!!! Μπράβο Πέγκυ θα τις δοκιμάσω σιγουρα κάποια στιγμή


 :02. Welcome: 
Πραγματικά ο Παρλίαρος είναι εγγυηση! Οι μπάρες είναι πεντανόστιμες κ οτι πρέπει για τις υπογλυκαιμίες!

Οι επόμενες που θα φτιάξω θα είναι με ινδοκάρυδο κ κράνμπερις  :01. Razz:

----------


## goldenera

Συμφωνώ απολύτως για Παρλιάρο :03. Thumb up:  Έχω παρατηρήσει τελευταία σε πολλά περιοδικά και συνταγές τη χρήση των αποξηραμένων κράνμπερις. Υψηλού βαθμού αντιοξειδωτικές ουσίες και υλικό το οποίο μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις σε πολλές συνταγές :03. Thumb up:  Τελευταία το δοκιμάζω στο μεταπροπονητικό γεύμα.....με γιαουρτάκι και μέλι :01. Wink:

----------


## gym

αγαπαμε κρανμπερριες χρυση εποχη!

----------


## Thanos_Ufc_Fighter

> Ας κάνουμε την αρχή λοιπόν! 
> Το πρωινό μου σήμερα μέτα απο την πρωινή αερόβιο... Περισσότερο με cheat meal μοιάζει στη γεύση παρά με οτιδήποτε αλλο! 
> 
> Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν, 150 μλ ασπράδια, 4 κ.σ. βρώμη, 1 κ.σ. λιναρόσπορο, 1/2 μπανάνα, 1 1/2 scoop whey της επιλογής σας, τα χτυπάμε καλα στο μούλτι και μετά στο τηγάνι το οποίο έχουμε λαδώσει ελαφρά με μια χαρτοπετσέτα και ψήνουμε σε μέτρια φωτιά.
> 
> Η γαρνιτούρα που επελέγει σήμερα είναι σιρόπι σοκολάτας χωρίς ζάχαρη!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54380


Εσπειρε!  :01. Smile Wide: DDD

----------


## s0fia

Βαζουμε μια κομμενη μπανανα  στην καταψυξη...
Τη βγαζουμε αφου παγωσει και τη βαζουμε στο μπλεντερ μαζι με μελι και φυστικοβουτυρο....
Μεγα παγωτουγιεινο γλυκακι!

----------

